#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  American Gas Association AGA publications

## Zdaniel

Hello everyone.  do you know how can I get AGA report 4, 7, 8, 9, 11 ?

See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi,

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## inzenjer

dear Shabbir2009
do you have AGA Report No. 5, Natural Gas Energy Measurement
thank you in advance
inzenjer

----------


## Shabbir2009

Dear Inzenjer,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## inzenjer

thank you Shabbir2009

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

thank you Shabbir2009

----------


## sambun

Dear Shabbir2009,
Thanks a lot ! But aga_report_no._5_part-2.pdf   (874.58 KB) link dead ! Pls re-upload !

----------


## dragonpvgas

Dear Shabbir2009,
I need AGA 8, pls upload.
Thank you very much

----------


## Shabbir2009

I can send it to your email Id.

----------


## jojeecares

Dear Brothers,
I urgently require AGA 3 for some some references. Please note that the code is of dire need. Kinldy upload it if someone has...

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi ,

Does any body has AGA Gas Measurement Manuals ( 1 to 15), if somebody has, can email to me on shabbir.ahmad31@yahoo.com.sg

Thanks in advance

Shabbir

----------


## nayakya

Dear Shabbir ,

Do you have the AGA "Purging procedure & Principles " manual

Best Regards,

nayakya

----------


## jainrakeshj

I need american gas association standards. Help me

See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## tinku

Link for AGA-9 Measurement of Gas Flow by Multipath Ulatrasonic Flowmeters

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Guniawala

Could you please post it on rapidshare?
Thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks Tinku.

----------


## cindy_dianita

Hi....
does any body has *AGA 3,10, and NX-19 ??*

----------


## cindy_dianita

Dear shabbir, do you have AGA 3,7,8,10, and NX-19 ? thanks....

----------


## rad007

I need them also. If someone can upload them. Thanks

----------


## jainrakeshj

Dear Shabbir2009,
I need AGA 7 & 8, pls send in jainrakeshj@gmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## jainrakeshj

Hi ,

Does any body has AGA Gas Measurement Manuals ( 1 to 15), if somebody has, can email to me on jainrakeshj@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

Rakesh

----------


## yopy_yogie

I need the AGA 3,5,7,8,9 and 11, 
please somebody kindly sent the link to yopy.yogie@gmail.com

Best Regards

----------


## m2009

I need the AGA 3,5,7,8,9 and 11,
please somebody kindly sent the link to m.ef1377@yahoo.com

Best Regards

----------


## jainrakeshj

Any body has Applied hydrocarbon thermodynamic book
jainrakeshj@gmail.com

----------


## mudassar587

Dear Shabbir, if your on any one can  email AGA-7, 8 
mudassar.iqbal@pdil.com


Thnx in advanceSee More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot for sharing these reports

----------


## mudassar587

Please if anyone can upload AGA-7

----------


## mudassar587

AGA Report 7 Please ?

----------


## jojeecares

can anyone send me all the aga codes

----------


## mamooli

Thanks very much shabbir

----------


## shyshy

Hi everyone, i need AGA 4, pls kindly provide the link, thx.

----------


## LOST

is there new aga standards availiable?

----------


## shyshy

aga 4 please ??

----------


## ait

Aga 10 please

----------


## amshah

Can some one share AGA report no3

----------


## ait

AGA N10 Please

Thanks

----------


## DM2

What about AGA XK0101 "Purging Principles and Practice"  Anyone got that one?

See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## shyshy

aga 4...aga 4...aga 4...

----------


## shfsart

thank you Shabbir2009

----------


## sharfin

Please, upload "AGA Research Bulletin No. 36" 

Thanks...

----------


## sharfin

need AGA Research Bulletin No. 36, please.

----------


## Shabbir2009

> aga 4...aga 4...aga 4...



Here it is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharfin

thanks, it woul be great if you have also the AGA Research Bulletin No. 36

----------


## WSegovia

Shabbir2009

Please, upload AGA NX19 as I would like to calculate compressibility in this old standard.

Thank you, Walter

----------


## shyshy

> Here it is
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much Shabbir

----------


## shyshy

> Here it is
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much Shabbir

----------


## shyshy

Hi Shabbir,

Do you have the latest version of AGA 4 ?

----------


## Slav_b

Please, help me
I need AGA Report No.8 and No.10

----------


## Tommi82

> Please, help me
> 
> 
> I need AGA Report No.8 and No.10



I need 8 as well...See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## os12

Dear Shabbir2009,
Thanks

----------


## greges2009

Shabbir2009 Thanks

----------


## LOST

thank you

----------


## spurcareer

Anyone have AGA Gas Measurement Manual Part 9 Design of Metering Stations?

----------


## Gasflo

Dear Shabbir2009

Thanks for the report

----------


## mhrizadi

AGA 3 please3

----------


## Nabilia

MPMS Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurements.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cbadia

gracias !!

----------


## rahgoshafan

AGA report No.10

please share

----------


## rahgoshafan

AGA report No.10

please share

----------


## mobek

> MPMS Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurements.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



-------------------------------
I am not sure why the file is not downloading?  Nabilia, can you please check it?

----------


## Nabilia

> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the file is not downloading?  Nabilia, can you please check it?



mobek, try again, it just worked fine for me, it is 29mbSee More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## mobek

Nabilia:  many thanks, it's OK now.

----------


## servidor

sorry Nabilia
do you have AGA report 5 excuse you have between your things the AGA REPORT 5 is the one that I am 



> MPMS Chapter 14 - Natural Gas Fluids Measurements.zip
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear all,
Noone can find AGA report 10. I'm still waiting !!!!!!!

----------


## sambun

> Here it is
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Oh, dear ! Link dead ! Pls re-upload it !

----------


## servidor

hi Shabbir podrias pasar el AGA report 5 gracias



> Here it is
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mathijn75

Does anyone have:
AGA Report No.9 (2007), Measurement of Gas by Multipath Ultrasonic Meters

Thanks!

----------


## angeljos

Good Afternon: 
Sorry AGA 4A-2009 and AGA 5-2009.
My mail is angeljos@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## charsengrafs

Would someone have AGA report No. 3 to share please. Email savagepipe@gmail.com

----------


## barrerav

> Would someone have AGA report No. 3 to share please. Email savagepipe@gmail.com



Hi, I've AGA report No. 3 part 2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

----------


## alexguerra89

Hi, can someone upload the AGA Report No. 9? 
Thank you in advance,
Alex Guerra

----------


## amshah

Dear barrerav

if you can reshare AGA 3.2 , Link is dead

----------


## barrerav

> Dear barrerav
> 
> if you can reshare AGA 3.2 , Link is dead



Hi... Try here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## selmagis

..............

----------


## TEPGE

Hi!

Does anyone have AGA report No.8? Please, email it to me.

----------


## angeljos

Hi Barrerav:
Podras enviarme AGA Report 5, Report 13 and Report 4A.
Saludos.
Thank you.

----------


## indra_sudirman

> Hi,
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank shabbir............................

----------


## khalid655

link not working share again thanks

----------


## roberdani12

Dear all, in the link you can download AGAs reports:

Aga Report No. 5  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA Report No. 3 - Orifice Metering of Natural Gas    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA Report 7    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA Report 8 Compresibilidad GAS   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AGA Report 9    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## roberdani12

Dear all, in the link you can download AGAs reports:

Aga Report No. 5  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA Report No. 3 - Orifice Metering of Natural Gas    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA Report 7    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AGA Report 8 Compresibilidad GAS   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AGA Report 9    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## angeljos

Amigos por favor puiblicar el AGA REPORT 5, AGA REPORT 4 y AGA REPORT 13
Gracias

----------


## www2

Can anyone share AGA NX-19

----------


## valen

Hello:
does anyone have aga report 4 from year 2009?
Many thanks

----------


## valen

hello shabbir 2009
i can't have Access to the link you posted 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], to get aga report 4
do you have any newer link or the pdf to send?
many thanks

----------


## Asmara

I need CGA S-1.3

See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## angeljos

Link no archive, please hang again.
Thank very much

----------


## angeljos

Goord Morning:
Please needd AGA REPORT 6.
Thank

----------


## kicsrules

anyone knows a link to AGA report #10 ???

----------


## chipo

thank you Shabbir2009

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Pease reload
File is removed from the URL

----------


## dgutierrezx

Please AGA Report 9

----------


## Marty Thompson

AGA Report No. 9 - Measurement of Gas by Multipath Ultrasonic Meters 2nd Ed. April 2007 XQ0701

----------


## masenymm

Z, d

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusMaximus

Dear Shabbir:

Do you have "AGA Report No. 11"
can you please upload it?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Monstrr

AGA Rep#11

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JuliusMaximus

Thanks a lot, it was very useful.

----------


## imp

Please, "AGA Report No. 8"?  (in PDF, if possible; I can't obtain it from Scribd)



Thanks in advanceSee More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------


## JuliusMaximus

AGA Report No. 8

Here is the link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope it's useful

Regards.

----------


## imp

Thank you!!!

----------


## Mechen

I only have 8, 9

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Password：nk2h

----------


## nauvova

I would like to have AGA 9 2007. Please give a link to it. Thank you.

----------


## mathijn75

Looking for AGA Report 5* latest revision. I have 1996* but looking for a more recent version.

----------


## VitorBart

Guys* not willing to hijack the thread but any of you has any idea on how to "apply" the charts from AGA3?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks!

----------


## kicsrules

hi guys* does anyone have aga 10 ?? (and 9 the most recent ...) i'm looking for the latest editions* if i find them before i'll post them here

----------


## kicsrules

anyone ? still looking for aga 9 (and 10)   :/

----------


## kicsrules

nobody ?

----------


## npsrinivasarao

> nobody ?



I am looking for the latest edition. Pls share if available. Thanks in advance.

----------


## kol8587

Hello.

Does anyone have AGA #6 and AGA #11 please?

Thanks for your help!

----------


## aadamx

Does anybody have AGA-XK0101 standard?

See More: American Gas Association AGA publications

----------

